# Make two pppoe



## elgrifo (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi
I try to make two pppoe, and I set :

/etc/ppp/ppp.conf :

```
default:
 set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
 set dial
 set login
 set timeout 0

link1:
 set device PPPoE:em1
 set authname XXXXX
 set authkey XXXXX
 enable dns
 add default HISADDR

link2:
 set device PPPoE:em2
 set authname XXXXX
 set authkey XXXXX
```
Then 

```
# ppp -ddial link1; ppp -ddial link2
Loading /lib/libalias_cuseeme.so
Loading /lib/libalias_ftp.so
Loading /lib/libalias_irc.so
Loading /lib/libalias_nbt.so
Loading /lib/libalias_pptp.so
Loading /lib/libalias_skinny.so
Loading /lib/libalias_smedia.so
Working in ddial mode
Using interface: tun0
Loading /lib/libalias_cuseeme.so
Loading /lib/libalias_ftp.so
Loading /lib/libalias_irc.so
Loading /lib/libalias_nbt.so
Loading /lib/libalias_pptp.so
Loading /lib/libalias_skinny.so
Loading /lib/libalias_smedia.so
Working in ddial mode
Using interface: tun1
```

But I only get tun0 work, tun1 can not get ip.
In /var/log/messages I find :


```
tun1: Warning: ff02:6::: Change route failed: errno: Network is unreachable
tun1: Warning: deflink: Reducing configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
tun1: Warning: iface add: ioctl(SIOCAIFADDR, 118.166.106.5 -> 61.217.128.254): File exists
tun1: Error: ipcp_InterfaceUp: unable to set ip address
```

How do I to make tun1 work?


----------



## aragon (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like you have an IP address conflict.  Why do two interfaces get assigned the same address?


----------



## elgrifo (Aug 16, 2009)

I want to get two pppoe (different ip).
In my case my pppoe link2 get 118.166.106.5 but can not set to tun1.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you sure you can actually _get_ a second IP on the same account?


----------



## elgrifo (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, my provider give me 8 dyn-IP with pppoe.
It's mean I can use same account on 8 different pc use 8 different public IP in same time.
In prv. post that tun1 IP is different tun0.
I think that problem may be is "File exists" !?


----------



## elgrifo (Aug 16, 2009)

may be use mpd ?


----------

